# Lately my drivers have been very unfriendly



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

When i first starting taking Uber my experiences were great but lately it has been circling the drain.
*I am a 5star rider*
Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!

Drivers please remember us riders put the bread and butter on your dinner table!
well even with da rates cuts maybe only da bread no butter but butter is bad so its a blessing in disguise...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

please remove that ugly smurf thingy from my thread


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok, so the troll picture isn't great, but are you happy with the thread picture at least?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Ok, so the troll picture isn't great, but are you happy with the thread picture at least?


pls go


----------



## TGI (May 30, 2016)

Do you tip? Reason why they are angry is because even though you know that they are unfairly paid, you STILL DO NOT TIP!! Regardless of the fact that UBER encourages riders not to tip, you SHOULD STILL TIP!! Don't you want to pay a fair amount for a great service?? You should acknowledge that they are unfairly paid, and hand them a 1 or 2 or 3 dollar tip to say "Uber is a piece-of-shit company that pays you crap, I know that, and so here are a few extra dollars to say, 'Thank you'" And working for "most innovative company ever" is NOT an argument!!! 
A horrible fact: a waitress makes more per hour than an Uber driver. An Uber driver uses his extremely expensive car, and pays for his own gas, and IS NOT TIPPED!!!!!! A waitress, does NOT USE NEITHER, and MUST BE TIPPED!!! THINK ABOUT THAT!!!!! Those worthless 2 dollars to go 1 mile, isn't anything that anybody wants! You are not putting bread on their table, you are robbing them from getting a long ride that actually worth their time. SO if you tip them, you show them gratitude and put a smile on their face.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TGI said:


> Do you tip? Reason why they are angry is because even though you know that they are unfairly paid, you STILL DO NOT TIP!! Regardless of the fact that UBER encourages riders not to tip, you SHOULD STILL TIP!! Don't you want to pay a fair amount for a great service?? You should acknowledge that they are unfairly paid, and hand them a 1 or 2 or 3 dollar tip to say "Uber is a piece-of-shit company that pays you crap, I know that, and so here are a few extra dollars to say, 'Thank you'" And working for "most innovative company ever" is NOT an argument!!!
> A horrible fact: a waitress makes more per hour than an Uber driver. An Uber driver uses his extremely expensive car, and pays for his own gas, and IS NOT TIPPED!!!!!! A waitress, does NOT USE NEITHER, and MUST BE TIPPED!!! THINK ABOUT THAT!!!!! Those worthless 2 dollars to go 1 mile, isn't anything that anybody wants! You are not putting bread on their table, you are robbing them from getting a long ride that actually worth their time. SO if you tip them, you show them gratitude and put a smile on their face.


This is a troll thread - you're wasting your time. Lots of these on here - the poster poses as a pax and makes some inflammatory remark designed to provoke a reaction.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

The WORST customers think they are 5 star. Just because you use the service more than MTA does not give you additional stars. When you order the ride are you outside already? Or do you think we need to call you to remind you? Do you have your destination typed in already, or do you think you can navigate from the back seat? There are NO 5 STAR CUSTOMERS LEFT!!!!!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

elelegido said:


>


Bravo Ele. Perfect depiction of this fool !!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

14gIV said:


> When i first starting taking Uber my experiences were great but lately it has been circling the drain.
> *I am a 5star rider*
> Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!
> 
> ...


Heads up everyone. The troll who can't even spell SURGE is back. It always says 'surgey'. I think this is about the 5th thread troll has started in order to flame drivers and invoke a reaction. Let the lunacy begin !!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The drivers using uber for a fast buck to get their next heroin fix always seem pretty friendly to me.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> When i first starting taking Uber my experiences were great but lately it has been circling the drain.
> *I am a 5star rider*
> Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!
> 
> ...


I thought you started taking the bus again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I thought you started taking the bus again.


Many people here wish that he would. I guess that his local transit website does not have a comment board or, if it does, banned him for trolling it. He is more the puckish type of troll than the really obnoxious kind.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> When i first starting taking Uber my experiences were great but lately it has been circling the drain.
> *I am a 5star rider*
> Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!
> 
> ...


You could make us a lot happier if you would tip. You don't realize that we only make about $5 an our if we are lucky. Your tip helps!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

TGI said:


> Do you tip?


yes every time


MrBear said:


> You could make us a lot happier if you would tip. You don't realize that we only make about $5 an our if we are lucky. Your tip helps!


i do tip


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

14gIV said:


> When i first starting taking Uber my experiences were great but lately it has been circling the drain.
> *I am a 5star rider*
> Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!
> 
> ...


You're no 5 star rider. You were just made to look like one by Uber ... resetting your ratings. And there are so many of you out there these days. Drivers are picking up on it and starting to ignore 5 star riders such as yourself.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> You're no 5 star rider. You were just made to look like one by Uber ... resetting your ratings. And there are so many of you out there these days. Drivers are picking up on it and starting to ignore 5 star riders such as yourself.


username: UberReallySucks
status: butt hurt


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

14gIV said:


> username: UberReallySucks
> status: butt hurt


Like I said: IGNORE!


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Well I cant answer for Uber 5 star pax, because I've never actually seen or driven a 5 star rated pax on Uber here in Chicago. Sure I've driven lots of 5 star Lyft pax, they are indeed worthy of their high rating. But Uber 5 star pax is like BigFoot.....
You never see them, you just hear about them...


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

14gIV said:


> self entitled drivers


Lol okay..


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

14gIV said:


> I am a 5star rider


How do you know you're a five star driver? Your own opinion or the self entitled drivers tell you?


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> yes every time
> 
> i do tip


Sorry but I doubt if you really tip?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> How do you know you're a five star driver? Your own opinion or the self entitled drivers tell you?


A driver showed me how to check my rating but I used to ask


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Sorry but I doubt if you really tip?


I do and can prove it. I will show a driver my UP and that driver can post it here.

And I had 2 cute girl drivers give offer me their number but I declined it


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

14gIV said:


> A driver showed me how to check my rating but I used to ask


How do you check your pax rating? I would like to check mine.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> How do you check your pax rating? I would like to check mine.


Email your wonderful CSRs and ask
They will be Happy to Assist


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

From now on drivers please refer to him as supatroll,i have officially named him uber supatroll a designation earned by his trollness #1


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uber drivers should never take it out on riders but we do get tired of the 3 stars and 4 stars and no tip after being friendly and helpful so many times in a row and for uber to crap on us with 3$ net fares before gas and expenses.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> Uber drivers should never take it out on riders but we do get tired of the 3 stars and 4 stars and no tip after being friendly and helpful so many times in a row and for uber to crap on us with 3$ net fares before gas and expenses.


4 stars is still really good


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Drivers please remember us riders put the bread and *butter *on your dinner table!
> well even with da rates cuts maybe only da bread *no butter* but butter is bad so its a blessing in disguise...


.

I use warm olive oil, a smidge of red vinegar and garlic instead of butter.

So so tasty and healthy.










Does anyone know if the internet rulebook allows for trolling a troll thread?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

14gIV said:


> 4 stars is still really good


Really good? No its failing in uber world. Below 4.6 u are booted most markets.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> How do you check your pax rating? I would like to check mine.


http://ktla.com/2016/03/31/uber-app-update-now-lets-you-check-your-passenger-rating-instantly/


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Assholes. I tip every time and wait curb side. No more tips for you..


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

14gIV said:


> please remove that ugly smurf thingy from my thread


I don't see anything wrong with the picture.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

14gIV said:


> A driver showed me how to check my rating but I used to ask


So, as per the post you admit you are not tech savvy. That a driver had to show & teach you how to check your Rating.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Email your wonderful CSRs and ask
> They will be Happy to Assist


Lets get it straight. You requested for your rating by emailing Uber CSR. When you did not get an answer from the CSR, you then requested a Uber driver. The driver assisted you & now you want us to email our wonderful CSR's for more assistance for you. Nah!


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

14gIV said:


> *Drivers please remember us riders put the bread and butter on your dinner table!
> well even with da rates cuts maybe only da bread no butter but butter is bad so its a blessing in disguise...*


*And you as a rider/s please remember. We don't stay in our parents basement or live with our parents. *
One of the reasons all drivers are complaining is because we have commitments & make ends meet. Most of them eat bread & butter even without
your business. Don't worry, with your Pride & Prejudice, you will have a fall. Remember all of us drivers then.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> So, as per the post you admit you are not tech savvy. That a driver had to show & teach you how to check yourRating.


 
no this driver *was* being friendly



Slavic Riga said:


> *And you as a rider/s please remember. We don't stay in our parents basement or live with our parents. *


yah cause there's lots of basements in FL


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

14gIV said:


> When i first starting taking Uber my experiences were great but lately it has been circling the drain.
> *I am a 5star rider*
> Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!
> 
> ...


Is your trip short and you don't tip if this is the case that's the reason


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ray H said:


> Is your trip short and you don't tip if this is the case that's the reason


Ray i tipped like a baller


----------



## Roger in Canton (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm assuming drivers' attitude is from the multiple $2.25 fares with no tips! In those cases the driver is giving the "bread AND butter" to the Pax and Uber! 

I did have a pax that "got it". I picked him up on a 2.1 surge and he said he didn't mind surges, because he knows how low the rates have gotten! It was a short trip and he still tipped $10, more than the fare!


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

My driver have stopped giving me tips this week because they heard Uber pays higher? Who is spreading this blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

14gIV said:


> When i first starting taking Uber my experiences were great but lately it has been circling the drain.
> *I am a 5star rider*
> Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I remember you. You are a rider who previously admitted to taking mostly Uberpool rides and short trips. You do not have a 5.0 rating.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Oh yes, I remember you. You are a rider who previously admitted to taking mostly Uberpool rides and short trips. You do not have a 5.0 rating.


location: seattle
status: manlet


----------



## Laronda (May 25, 2016)

Maybe you should try being a bit more friendly.....


----------



## MooniniteVII (Mar 4, 2016)

TGI said:


> Regardless of the fact that UBER encourages riders not to tip, you SHOULD STILL TIP!!


We are not people to the customers. We are an item they ordered, and when a company tells you not to do something with their product, that will be your number one argument against said action (in this case tipping).


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Laronda said:


> Maybe you should try being a bit more friendly.....


I'm very happy always


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

He is a driver.. I'm 101% sure. 


JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Heads up everyone. The troll who can't even spell SURGE is back. It always says 'surgey'. I think this is about the 5th thread troll has started in order to flame drivers and invoke a reaction. Let the lunacy begin !!!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> He is a driver.. I'm 101% sure.


omg I am a rider


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

14gIV said:


> omg I am a rider


The busdrivers won't take you either?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> The busdrivers won't take you either?


I need A/C too hot for bus


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

There is nothing wrong with 4 stars, 4 stars is an above average rating. There was nothing to improve upon.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

*Lately my drivers have been very friendly cause i tip upfront !!*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!.


Can you describe exactly how they have been mean and/or take it out on you?
So they just start a convo with you saying Uber is bad/sucks and they start cursing at you or something?
Please give me an example of them being mean, and them "taking it out on you"

thanks in advance


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Can you describe exactly how they have been mean and/or take it out on you?
> So they just start a convo with you saying Uber is bad/sucks and they start cursing at you or something?
> Please give me an example of them being mean, and them "taking it out on you"
> 
> thanks in advance


Mostly just complain about uber and I don't provoke it at all. It's weird and makes for an awkward ride


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Mostly just complain about uber and I don't provoke it at all. It's weird and makes for an awkward ride


It s time to go bed!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Micmac said:


> It s time to go bed!


Hahahaha


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

TGI said:


> Do you tip? Reason why they are angry is because even though you know that they are unfairly paid, you STILL DO NOT TIP!! Regardless of the fact that UBER encourages riders not to tip, you SHOULD STILL TIP!! Don't you want to pay a fair amount for a great service?? You should acknowledge that they are unfairly paid, and hand them a 1 or 2 or 3 dollar tip to say "Uber is a piece-of-shit company that pays you crap, I know that, and so here are a few extra dollars to say, 'Thank you'" And working for "most innovative company ever" is NOT an argument!!!
> A horrible fact: a waitress makes more per hour than an Uber driver. An Uber driver uses his extremely expensive car, and pays for his own gas, and IS NOT TIPPED!!!!!! A waitress, does NOT USE NEITHER, and MUST BE TIPPED!!! THINK ABOUT THAT!!!!! Those worthless 2 dollars to go 1 mile, isn't anything that anybody wants! You are not putting bread on their table, you are robbing them from getting a long ride that actually worth their time. SO if you tip them, you show them gratitude and put a smile on their face.


I find all the drivers are well behaved and nice..So I believe you are causing trouble.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Ok, so the troll picture isn't great, but are you happy with the thread picture at least?


I'm happy with it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

14gIV said:


> please remove that ugly smurf thingy from my thread


I think it's a wonderful picture of you. You should be flattered!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> The drivers using uber for a fast buck to get their next heroin fix always seem pretty friendly to me.


They sure are friendly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> View attachment 42724
> 
> 
> Assholes. I tip every time and wait curb side. No more tips for you..


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I actually don't mind our friend 14gIV. He's harmless and just wants some friends....... I'm your friend 14.

We had a red eyed troll on the Raleigh boards that made me want to rip my own skin off........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> View attachment 42724
> 
> 
> Assholes. I tip every time and wait curb side. No more tips for you..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Ray i tipped like a baller


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Oh yes, I remember you. You are a rider who previously admitted to taking mostly Uberpool rides and short trips. You do not have a 5.0 rating.


Uber reset ratings


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Newwber said:


> I actually don't mind our friend 14gIV. He's harmless and just wants some friends....... I'm your friend 14.
> 
> We had a red eyed troll on the Raleigh boards that made me want to rip my own skin off........


thx mate!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 43420


omg dat beak is huge lol


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Im a 4.87 on Uber w/ +350 rides
A perfect 5.0 after 118 Lyft rides.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

14gIV said:


> omg dat beak is huge lol


Kinda looks like your avatar pic, no?


----------



## Unemployedinknoxvlle (Jul 18, 2016)

14gIV said:


> When i first starting taking Uber my experiences were great but lately it has been circling the drain.
> *I am a 5star rider*
> Lately self entitled drivers only want to complain to me about uber. And they take it out on me??? i didnt do anything wrong so i dont need to be talked down to. Drivers have been mean and dont realize they work for one of the most innovative companies ever. Cheer up and drivers dont needs to be mean and take it out on us riders!
> 
> ...


Because tuber treats its drivers so bad and get in a drivers shoe all it takes is for you as a rider send in a false report and now im in line at the soup kitchen and being a single father it sucks so I know you are a 5 star rider but that don't mean nada because tuber wants us to rate all riders a 5 or they asking y we rated what we rated and i had a rider that was a 4.99 and he told tuber was driving while impaired and I got video evidence and offered my recent test and pay for blood alcohol test to be taken but they took the customers word because I think its because Knoxville is fairly new and they rather have a customers money


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Go away


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Go away


no


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

14gIV said:


> no


Fake troll leave


----------

